# Nubian doe due April 20th..first time kidding experience for me



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This is my Nubian doe, Mist who is due on April 20th. I bought her as a milker over the summer and dried her off before getting her bred in November.
This is my first year back into goats. I had a couple as pets before, but never bred them, so this is a new experience for me. 
Mist was born April 15th 2011 and freshened last April with a single buck kid. Her breeder said she delivered easily. But after reading all my goat books and the bad stories on here I can't help but be a worried first time goat mom. Is anyone else expecting kids for the first time this spring?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

LOT'S of towels. Have a vet who you can call in case something _does_ happen. It's also important to be there for moral support for your doe, and for imprinting with the kid.
Most does can pretty much do things themselves, and since this is her second kidding, it'll be easier for her and you.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I'm a first time "goat grand-ma" too. Have to admit I'm more than a little bit nervous about the whole thing.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OH MAN! Yes, I _had _my first EVER kidding this year. Freaky. She tore, but not badly, and she was only about 10 months. The final result:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Also, just remember that all of the bad stories you here? Well, it's because when there is an easy kidding there's not much to talk about!


----------



## cbairrogers (Feb 23, 2013)

We were expecting here, but didn't think it to be yesterday since she wasn't showing ANY signs until I noticed her bagging up yesterday morning. The folks on here have been extremely helpful. And rest assured that your own instincts kick in when things start. 

I'll tell you one thing if I hadn't set up a birthing kit it would've been NUTS in our barn. Remember towels! It seems to be the only thing I forgot. LOL

Happy kidding!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Update: I have been feeling for ligaments every day. They were prominent yesterday, and this morning they were a little harder to find. Her udder is bigger but not filled up all the way and tight. 
Late Last night we noticed her laying down and getting back up because she couldn't get comfortable. She was grunting a little with every breath and yawning.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

The heav breathing when laying down is usually just pressure on the lungs. My boer doe did that for almost 2 weeks before she kidded. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just remember you can move those kids around if you need to. Look up kidding positions, watch kidding videos. If she had a easy kidding before, that's a major plus!  Our Bee just kidded with Quads. Other than needing to pull a few hoovers forward, she did really great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

April 16th update

Mist kidded starting at 7:00 tonight right during a thunderstorm. (ironic as the sire's name is Storm Chaser!) Three beautiful babies. Two does and one buck! Pics will be uploaded later


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome. Glad everything went smoothly! Pictures are a must. :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yippie! :dance:


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Pics thread 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/nubian-triplets-3-16-a-145223/#post1380036


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!!!! Mist is beautiful by the way!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the triplets! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.


----------

